# Appetizers on the water



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

If you're out on the water for the whole day and can't wait to eat some of your catch....try this.Whether you're off-shore or in shallow this is good for most species, preferably dolphin or trout.

Bring with you:
a tuppaware (sp?) bowl
onions
limes
any dipping sauce (wasabi, bar-b-cue, etc...)

1) Thinly slice your onion and line the bottom of your bowl
2) thinly slice your catch and lay it on top of the onion
3) do another onion layer on top of the fish and add another layer of thinly sliced fish.
4) cut a few limes in half and squeeze juice over everything. 
5) Cover the tuppaware and put inside your cooler with ice

In about 45 minutes to an hour the onion and lime juices will have cooked your fish. Take out and dip in your favorite sauce for a little on the water snack.


You might want to keep your cleaned fish in a bag just in case the Warden comes by, so you can verify you're not chowing down on a 14" trout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

*Basic West Indian Chevicie*



Reel_Blessed said:


> If you're out on the water for the whole day and can't wait to eat some of your catch....try this.Whether you're off-shore or in shallow this is good for most species, preferably dolphin or trout.
> 
> Bring with you:
> a tuppaware (sp?) bowl
> ...


This is what my dad used to call "chevicie". He used to use any non-oily fish. His favorite was small barracuda. The one thing you forgot was the slices of hot pepper ("Peggy" aka scotch bonnet) mixed with the onion slices.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

If you are going to do this, make sure that you dice the fish in small pieces . The larger the chunks, the longer it will take for the fish to cure. I honestly think that the fish being ready in 45 minutes to an hour is a little optimistic though. 

We used to bring a ziplock bag along filled with a large amount of lime juice, onion, chiles, tomatos and cilantro when we were offshore. The first 2 chicken dolphins caught would be fileted, diced real small and placed in the ziplock to cure. It would take several hours for the fish to cure. 

I have seen people try to eat the fish too early, and it was not pretty.


----------

